# getting a ten galllon-what livebearers?



## treasuresandstuff (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi all! I already intro'd myself but a quick note:

In the past my mother raised Mollies doing once a month water change changing filter media every 2 months and thinning the tank every 4 months. She had TONS of mollies this way.

We want to do a livebearer tank, my daughter wants mollies, my son (not into livebearers) wants neon tetras, and I want swordtails. 

I guess our biggest question would be can these live together? I have not had the three species together before. I have had mollies with a betta and all did fine. I have had tetras with swords and they did fine but never tetras, mollies and swords.

We plan on having java moss and a few other floating and moss type plants in the tank.

Working on the plans before we get everything going so we can do it right. Thanks for any and all help 

Katherine


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Platies! I love em! And they will really like java moss! 

for the tank community, it wouldn't work out well for the tets-livebearers need slightly more alkaline water then what a neon tetra is comfortable in. Platies are a bit hardier then swordtails, and could survive comfortably in the same kind of water a neon tetra needs. Mollies are actually brackish water fish and if u want to see the sailfin kind in full beauty u need a brackish tank. But thats sailfin mollies-if u get balloon mollies u could keep them perfectly fine in a freshwater 10g with platies and tets.


----------



## treasuresandstuff (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok, thanks. I think we decided to make the ten a setup for tets and ghost shrimp. But for future ref, how do you make brakish water for mollies? I know my daughter really wants some mollies.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

u add sea salt, getting the specific gravity to about 1.10 or so.


----------

